# Parentheses (Look Cool vs. Wiring Hell)



## museums (Dec 11, 2019)

This is what happens when you toss the neat and tidy layout suggested by the board designer out the window and decide to go for the vintage fuzz box look with controls on the back. Didn't realize till my order of faceplates showed up today that I would need to run the wires all the way across the enclosure because the control layout was reversed this way. Still managed to keep it nice and tidy. This pedal rips. Might swap the TO99 LM308 out for a CA3130 for a more aggressive tone on the rat.


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Dec 11, 2019)

Looks great inside and out, particularly the control panel.  But... you are lucky this pedal doesn't oscillate with all of those wires bundled together.  Maybe you have them segregated into separate bundles, but from the pic, it looks like they are all in close proximity.


----------



## Robert (Dec 11, 2019)

Man that STILL looks nice and tidy, and makes me want to do a side mounted PCB with faceplates.    ?


----------



## museums (Dec 11, 2019)

Chuck D. Bones said:


> Looks great inside and out, particularly the control panel. But... you are lucky this pedal doesn't oscillate with all of those wires bundled together. Maybe you have them segregated into separate bundles, but from the pic, it looks like they are all in close proximity.



Its a Rat. There's not so much gain in the circuit that it'll cause oscillation from a wiring issue. Chances are that would be more related to board layout where everything is on the same plane. The Distortion control wires are actually rather short here and that's where I would expect to see some issue if any. 



Robert said:


> Man that STILL looks nice and tidy, and makes me want to do a side mounted PCB with faceplates. ?



Oh yeah ZVex style with the little 12mm Alpha pots would be very tidy.


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Dec 12, 2019)

museums said:


> Its a Rat. There's not so much gain in the circuit that it'll cause oscillation from a wiring issue. Chances are that would be more related to board layout where everything is on the same plane. The Distortion control wires are actually rather short here and that's where I would expect to see some issue if any.



Fair enough.  It does look good.


----------



## chongmagic (Dec 12, 2019)

Awesome job and tidy, I love the side mounted knobs. Great job all around!


----------



## Dirty_Boogie (Dec 12, 2019)

A+ for layout and execution!


----------



## Barry (Dec 12, 2019)

Looks great inside and out!


----------



## Mourguitars (Dec 13, 2019)

Very clean and tidy build , love the enclosure !

Mike


----------



## Smurray (Jan 11, 2021)

Really well done.  Where do you source those knobs?  I've been looking all over and I'm unable to find them.


----------

